# The Ritz-Carlton



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello everybody, my name is Kyle and I'm new here and I thought this would help me out with my new job at the Ritz-Carlton in Tysons Corner in the pastry kitchen. A little about myself before I get to my point. I graduated from Florida Culinary Institute about a month ago with a degree in Culinary Arts and Food and Beverage Management and worked in a restaurant in West Palm Beach, Florida called Mark's City Place (fine dining) working in pastry, pizza, pantry and apps. I have little experience in pastry but it seems to click with me and I have more interest in it than culinary cooking. This is the first time I have worked in a hotel and it is different to a restaurant especially the fact that I am throwing myself in the pastry world knowing little about it. My question is: When the chef or sous at the end of the day says that I did a good job but I don't feel like I did should I take what they are saying as what they mean or should I see if there is more to it? They seem straight foward but I feel akward when they say I did a good job even though I think that I did not do a good job. Am I just being hard on myself?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Kyle welcome. FCI under David Pantone is a great starting ground. I knew David many years ago and he is an excellent Chef. Also training at Marks place is great experience. Mark Militello is Mr. Florida and you can't do much better for a beginning training ground. Now you're at the Ritz Carlton in Tysons Corner?!? I grew up in Potomac just a few short miles away. You are in a fantastic training ground, I envy you and miss the old days in that area (though it has gotten wayyy too crowded for me now!)
Anyway. If they compliment you simply thank them and leave it at that. Later on you can always ask them what you can do to improve on that performance. Don't argue that "no, I sucked tonight, I missed this, that, etc. be gracious and take all that you can learn. You have an awesome opportunity, make the most of it!


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

It's called......................encouragement!


----------



## heavymetal chef (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you.


----------

